# Garantie internationale OUI mais...



## denisb88 (19 Avril 2010)

Une info que j'ai trouvée sur un autre forum. (iPhon.fr)

En consultant chez APPLE les clauses de garantie de l'iPad, on apprend ceci:


> If you seek service in a country that is not the country of original purchase, you will comply with all applicable import and export laws and regulations and be responsible for all custom duties, V.A.T. and other associated taxes and charges. Where international service is available, Apple may repair or exchange defective products and parts with comparable products and parts that comply with local standards. In accordance with applicable law, Apple may require that you furnish proof of purchase details and/or comply with registration requirements before receiving warranty service. Resources with more details on this and other matters on obtaining warranty service are described below.



En résumé, si j'ai bien compris, Apple garantirait l'iPad en France mais à la condition que l'acheteur se soit acquitté des taxes d'importation.

Le document d'origine : http://images.apple.com/legal/warranty/docs/NA_iPad_Warranty_v20.pdf


----------



## Viablub (19 Avril 2010)

Ah du coup je regrette pas d'avoir payer la douane.


----------



## AppleSpirit (21 Avril 2010)

Sans facture d'achat, un ipad US/IMPORT est-il couvert en Europe par la garantie ? Est-ce que le numéro de série ne suffit pas ? Quand j'ai fait réparer mon macbook, on ne m'a rien demandé si ce n'est l'ordinateur lui-même, le numéro de série du macbook ayant seul fait foi....


----------



## denisb88 (21 Avril 2010)

Cette phrase indique qu'Apple peut le faire mais ne le demande pas systématiquement je pense.
Qu'un vrai anglophone confirme.


> Apple *may* require that you furnish proof of purchase details


----------



## Dramis (21 Avril 2010)

*Source
*

*Vous venez dun pays non membre de lUnion européenne et vous arrivez en France*

1. Que devez-vous déclarer ? 
Lorsque vous arrivez en France, vous pouvez transporter avec vous des marchandises achetées ou qui vous ont été offertes dans un pays tiers, sans avoir de déclaration à effectuer, ni de droits et taxes à payer. 
La valeur de ces marchandises ne doit pas excéder au total 300  si vous utilisez un mode de transport autre quaérien ou maritime ou 430  si vous utilisez un mode de transport aérien ou maritime (150  si le voyageur a moins de 15 ans et quel que soit le mode de transport utilisé). 


On peut rapporter un ipad 16gig sans taxes de douanes.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (21 Avril 2010)

ils disent que 
1. si tu fait jouer un service (reparation sous  garanti ou non donc) celui ci est soumis au regles du pays ou tu le fait (VAT, etc..).

2. ils peuvent te demander la facture pour faire jouer une garanti

Mais ils ne disent jamais que tu doit presenter des justificatifs de paiement de taxes douanieres pour le faire reparer. Il y a d'ailleurs beaucoup de cas dans lesquels ce serait une fausse mesure.
Tu vit aux US, achete un mac. Un jour tu emigres en europe avec tes affaires, tu vas pas payer des taxes de douane dessus.
Tu voyages a l'etranger et tom mac te lache, tu l'amenes a l'apple store pour le faire reparer si il est sous garanti (et t'as aucune raison de payer des taxes de douanes pour le matos avec lequel tu voyages)


----------



## denisb88 (21 Avril 2010)

Une phrase a attiré l'attention de mon ami américain


> Apple may restrict service to the country where Apple or its Authorized Distributors originally sold the hardware product.


Il passe dans un AppleStore ce soir pour clarifier cette phrase et me tient au courant.


----------



## AppleSpirit (22 Avril 2010)

toujours pas de nouvelles après passage à l'apple store ?


----------



## denisb88 (22 Avril 2010)

Si ça y est, il y est passé ce soir.

Réponse: la garantie internationale sera valable en France quand il sera sorti dans l'hexagone. (il a prétendu qu'il l'achetait aux US et qu'il rentrait bientôt en France)
Bon après, c'est la réponse du vendeur... mais on est sur la bonne voie semble-t-il.


----------



## AppleSpirit (23 Avril 2010)

bon il faut en effet tenir compte du fait que les vendeurs en savent, 9 fois sur 10, moins qu'une personne qui fréquente régulièrement un forum....

mais bon c'est toujours une info bonne à prendre.


----------



## AppleSpirit (23 Avril 2010)

En fait je crois que nous perdons notre temps. D'après Steve et le Apple store, le iPad est magique donc je vois pas du tout comment un appareil magique pourrait tomber en panne. Ou alors il ne serait pas magique. Conclusion : la garantie même ne devrait pas exister pour cet appareil. ehhhhhh ouai


----------



## figaro (25 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous !

C'est vraiment dommage que les conditions de garantie à l'international ne soient pas plus claires !

J'ai l'opportunité de faire acheter un iPad aux US par une connaissance et je suis vraiment freiné par cette histoire de garantie .


----------



## AppleSpirit (25 Avril 2010)

T'en fais pas, la garantie est internationale. Moi je suis dans une situation pire que celle dans laquelle tu crains de te retrouver : j'ai acheté un iPad US/import à un particulier, mais ce dernier ne me fournit pas de facture d'achat.... En gros je n'ai que le numéro de série de l'iPad pour faire valoir une quelconque garantie... ça craint...


----------



## figaro (25 Avril 2010)

J'avoue que ta situation est délicate ! J'ai vu que tu avais réussi à faire réparer ton Macbook sans facture mais normalement elle est exigée par le CMA.

En effet le numéro de série doit indiquer la date de fabrication à Apple mais pas la date de vente .

J'espère que tu n'auras aucun problème, il n'y a pas vraiment de raison, les iPod Touch et iPhone de mon entourage ont bien tenu. Je sais que ça n'a "rien" à voir avec l'iPad mais c'est ce qui a de plus ressemblant (écran tactile, mémoire flash...).

Quant au remplacement de la batterie puisqu'il faudra la payer je pense que la facture sera facultative.

Pour ma part j'ai bien réfléchi et je pense laisser tomber cette opportunité. En effet je souhaite prendre la version 3G qui sortira normalement le 7 Mai et les pré-commande en France seront le 10 Mai donc niveau délai ça ne changera pas grand chose. (entre le 7 Mai et la fin Mai).

De plus d'après mes calculs, si je ne paie pas de DD et TVA, j'économiserais 130. C'est une grosse somme mais il faut penser ensuite à l'adaptateur US=>FR, mon trajet pour aller le chercher à Paris et j'oublie sûrement certains frais.

Ensuite il reste le risque qu'il n'arrive pas (minime d'après moi mais tout de même !), ou pire qu'il arrive défectueux.

Donc même si j'ai hâte de toucher/posséder l'engin, je pense attendre tranquillement la sortie en France, en prenant le soin de pré-commander à 0h01 le 10 Mai .

En tous cas merci de m'avoir répondu et je croise les doigts pour que tu n'aies aucun soucis avec ta tablette magique


----------

